
Wall Street Clearinghouse to Adopt Bitcoin Technology - d4ft
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/09/business/dealbook/wall-street-clearing-house-to-adopt-bitcoin-technology.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=12&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F01%2F09%2Fbusiness%2Fdealbook%2Fwall-street-clearing-house-to-adopt-bitcoin-technology.html
======
davidgerard
> The D.T.C.C. project will not use Bitcoin’s blockchain. Instead it is
> building something similar to a blockchain, known as a distributed ledger,
> which multiple financial institutions can update and view at the same time.
> Unlike Bitcoin’s blockchain, the D.T.C.C. ledger will be open only to
> invited participants.

